# 400 watt MH vrs 250 watt CFL



## peacock (Jun 13, 2008)

Are the two bulbs simular in the area covered.  The 250 CFL has 16,000 lumans and the how many lumans does the 400 Mh have?

Another thought is going with a number of 42 watt CFL.  Is there any advantage over the 250 CFL.  I'm thinking of buying both the 250 Veg. and the 250 Flowering bulbs.  Suggestions

What I have read is the CFL is much cheaper than the MH?

What are the advantages and disadvantages of both bulbs?


----------



## Hick (Jun 14, 2008)

a 400 hps average bulb... 50,000 L


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 14, 2008)

CLF, less heat.
HPS, more lumen per watt.

They say there are even 75 watt HPS, with 123 lumen/watt ratio is twice as good as 55 lumen/watt ratio. The only downside is you can not keep lights at 2 inch distance.

Those are just numbers and comparisons... I have no access to HPS lamps and I have yet to finish grow room so I do not have any experience related info, just what books says...


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 14, 2008)

for vegging cfls will be fine. make sure your color spectrum is right 6500k for vegg and 2700k for flowering.. you can also use the cfls for flowering you just need alot of them.. if you can afford a HPS then i would say use that for flowering. 

The only down side to HPS or MH is the heat.. They produce alot more heat than cfls and you can't put them as close to the plants with out burning them. the HPS puts out alot more lumens but as does the MH but you can match the lumens with cfls and still put them very close to the plants. i hope this makes sense and helps. good luck


----------

